# ***100,000 posts***



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is it - my big milestone! :boogie :boogie :boogie

It took me eight years and almost ten months to do it :lol.

Thank you to everyone! It's been quite a ride (so far :yes)!

To Kev - I hope you are still out there in Cali. The first person I ever met on the site!

To Thunder and Becky for having faith in me to moderate for over six years!

Too many names to mention - you know who you are and I know who you are....you'll still see me around here :teeth


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

..........i feel so hopeless


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you beat toadlicker to it?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MM75 

<_Arnold Schwarzenegger Voice>_ *You son of a b****.*

And these, just for you -


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This occasion calls for an *Avril Bomb

*


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Holy Smokes!

= )


----------



## Cory R (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice, the most I've ever got on an online forum was 12-thousand and something.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

And the P100K conspiracy turns out to be bogus. Congrats :clap


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

You forgot to thank Jesus. I thought in all acceptance speeches you were supposed to thank God or Jesus.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Impressive. I can't believe this site has been around that long.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> You forgot to thank Jesus. I thought in all acceptance speeches you were supposed to thank God or Jesus.


He knows it would not have been possible without Him, but yeah, thank you for the reminder :banana


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

:wels Welcome Milleniumman75...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats on the sex,wait that's not right,oh ok got it now,coongrats un da poasts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you ever met anyone in person from SAS?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thaat';ssss CRAZZZZZZZZZY!

I post like a snail.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Wouldn't be the same without you, MM. Limmy also sends his congratulations. I assume because he is never here being Limmy. 



Daveyboy said:


> :wels Welcome Milleniumman75...


In case you were wondering if anyone got this... I got this.

Also, lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

LAN party time :yay


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

100000 pats on the back my friend.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's an impressive post count.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmm... I wonder if achieving the same feat will cure my anxiety?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

missamanda said:


> In case you were wondering if anyone got this... I got this.
> 
> Also, lol.


I was wondering...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congratulations man .I'm glad


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Whoa! Congrats bro!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daveyboy said:


> :wels Welcome Milleniumman75...


Thanks, DaveyBoy! 



missamanda said:


> Wouldn't be the same without you, MM. Limmy also sends his congratulations. I assume because he is never here being Limmy.
> 
> In case you were wondering if anyone got this... I got this.
> 
> Also, lol.


Yes, thanks. :spit. I try to make people feel at home here, but when there's so many people coming in at a time these days, it's hard to keep up!



Daveyboy said:


> I was wondering...


You'd think by now I would feel welcome here :haha.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

G.O.A.T!


----------



## Azador (Sep 4, 2012)

tooafraid said:


> Hmm... I wonder if achieving the same feat will cure my anxiety?


lol


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats  Haha you are one awesome person


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Congrats. Will you tell us the story of how you found out about SA and joined SAS? *sits in front of fireplace and sips cocoa*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is it - my big milestone! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> It took me eight years and almost ten months to do it :lol.
> 
> ...












BTW< will DREW send you a gift and put your photo in hall of fame? he should!


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't ever seen a number of posts even close to this on any other forums before. This is pretty craycray

Next stop will be a million lol


----------



## Despot (Sep 12, 2013)

Just wow.. 9 years.. gosh. Congrats to you


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats bro


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh gratz man :3


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats! 
I guess you just have to go for another 100,000 now. :clap


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll admit, at first I just saw an arbitrary number, then it occurred to me... That's a hell of a lot of posts! I can't possible imagine the amount of effort and commitment required to reach this milestone. I can't even make to 100 lol.

Congratulations, millenniumman. And thanks for your support on these forums. Hope you'll be around for the next 100,000


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratz WOOT


----------

